# My wife's affair, my e-affair, my book



## George Everyman (Feb 23, 2011)

This is going to sound strange, I think. I might even get kicked from here for 'spamming' or 'advertising', but I hope not. There are links to my book below but it's free on two of the three sites. I'm not trying to make money here. 

Here is the brief story. My wife had an affair, I think. I had an e-affair. Then something compelled me to write a book about it. I'm not a writer and have never written anything. But somehow the emotional impact of the situation created the book. 

It's a humorous look at a long term marriage (mine). It's an honest attempt to try and understand the dynamics of a relationship. It's also a love story. Please don't visit the links if bad language or sexual situations offend you. 

I'd be willing to bet dollars to donuts that many people out there have a lot of the same issues that my wife and I have. 
If you have the time and desire to read the book, I'd love to hear from you about similarities in your and our relationships. 

thank you 

Smashwords-free

Barnes and Noble-free

Amazon Kindle-99 cents


----------

